# Round white growth on Electric blue jack gill plate



## mleibowi (Nov 26, 2006)

Just noticed a small white 'bump' on the gill plate of my EBJ jack. It doesn't appear to be ick since its just one bump one one gill plate. He's been 'scratching' that side against any surface he can find in the tank. I feed him frozen blood worms, brine shrimp, pellets etc... Did he catch a parasite, and if so, what medicine should I use?

THANKS!


----------



## mleibowi (Nov 26, 2006)

Is it a gill fluke? Anyone?


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

Gill flukes cannot be seen and I am not aware of them causing small bumps on the gill plate. That said, it may be some other type of parasite. The initial treatment should be the same as for any external parasite and that would be heat and salt. Increase temp to 86 degrees (being sure to increase aeration to compensate for decreased O2 levels) and dose with 1 tablespoon of salt per 5 gallons (why use medications when they may not be necessary).

Perform the initial treatment using heat and salt and judge from there. I've used this treatment successfully for small white bumps that sometimes arise on the fins of South American Cichlids. I don't know what the critter is that causes these, but the heat and salt treatment appears to work.

Anchor worms can be seen, so try and get a good close look to make sure the "bump" is not actually a reaction from an anchor worm being attached. Heat and salt will not kill anchor worms.

I am basing this recommended treatment upon your description. If it's a "bump", under the skin/scales, this is an acceptable treatment. If it's a true growth (something on top of the skin) then increasing the temp could make it worse. So please verify your description.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

It could be an anchor worm. They start out as a bump and then they emerge from that bump. They have a forked end and are one of the few fish parasites that can be seen with the naked eye. 
If it's a bacterial infection then you do want to hold off on increasing heat. Lower dosages of salt, (low: 1T/5gallons), will help prevent bacteria from adhering to the fish's skin but won't be strong enough to do much about most parasites.

So yes, get back to us with more info as kmuda has advised and in the meantime do a partial water change of 30% using a good quality dechlorinator. Siphon the gravel, too.

How long has the tank been set up?
How long have you had this fish?
When was the last time you added anything new to the tank?
Water parameters?
Any other fish in the tank? # and species?
How long has this fish had these symptoms?

Robin


----------



## mleibowi (Nov 26, 2006)

The bump is still on the gill plate and I noticed it only a few days ago. The tank has been setup for about 4 years, and I've had the EBJ for about 5-6 months. It's a planted tank with four congo tetras, about 12 cory cats, and 1 BN pleco. The water parameters are within normal limits. I noticed it the day after I did the weekly gravel siphoning and water change. The only thing I changed with the tank is a major pruning job on a wisteria plant that was growing out of control. Aside from that, nothing else. I will try to take a pic and post it.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

Yep... that wisteria can go nuts can't it. :lol: I have it in a couple of tanks. I cut sections off to place into the Oscar tank for the Silver Dollars to eat. I more or less grow it for SD food.

A pic would be helpful. So far it does not sound like anything to be dramatically concerned about. From your post, it does not sound like anything has recently been introduced to the tank. I am not sure of the gestation period of anchor worms but their life cycle is about 25 days so unless you have introduced something into the tank within the last month, there should be little chance it would be anchor worms.

As Robin recommended, increase your water changes. There is a direct correlation between levels of nitrate and the effectiveness of a fish's immune system, so the lower the nitrates the better your fish is able to fight off whatever it is (if it _is_ something). The heat and salt treatment (in conjunction with increased aeration to compensate for the decline in O2) remains a recommendation as well. As I stated prior, I've come across small white bumps (that are much too large to be ich) on the fins of South American Cichlids and the heat/salt treatment has successfully dealt with those.


----------

